# Spring Break Florida Style



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:clap: March begins a very special time for Florida sportsmen/women. The days are getting longer, the nights warmer, and the fish are on fire. 'March Madness' Florida Style takes on a whole new meaning:

It's time to take a break from school, work, and everyday life. It's time for 'Spring Break Florida Style.' It's time to go fishing. The Florida Fisherman is ready, and so are we. Let's go!

The sea-fog is extremely heavy. No problem with today's navigation systems:

First thing Tuesday night we will be targeting the elusive, hard to hook, mangrove snapper. Will shares his vast knowledge:

After a Chef Tammy hot off the grill dinner it's bunk time. We want to be ready for the fights sure to come. Twelve midnight; Captain Bryan Holland, one of the best in the business, calls for 'battle stations.' We are catching large numbers of small gags and American reds. These are our future. Note the FWC tag. This red snapper has been caught, vented, tagged, and survived to fight again:


Mr. Milos Mitrovic, fishing spot # 41, already has a very impressive stringer of vermilion and mangrove snapper:

Milos, that's one heck of a king fish:

The mangrove snapper are on fire:





Every fish is counted. This is head boat accountability:


Mr. Bryan & Adam Smith traveled from Shelbyville, Tennessee to fish 'Spring Break Florida Style.'


Mr. Carl Kisner is proud of his tuna. That blackfin gave Carl a real battle:

The large, deep water, kings are showing up in numbers:

Mr. Justin Perlow, fishing spot # 9, is helping to fill the boxes:

The hungry fish have been feeding for hours; it's our turn. Jersey Girl what's for breakfast? Wow! That Southern Tam Slam looks great:


Thanks to our Master Chef we are ready for day-time action. Mr. Guy Peterson and Master Alex Sandoval, are looking for a real battle. Guy & Alex traveled from Passaic New Jersey to fish, 'Spring Break Florida Style.' Never in their wildest dreams could they even begin to imagine the fight to come:

The mighty wahoo could not resist that Rapala -X- Rap Magnum 20 lure:

Young Ryan Cloke and Mr. John Martin also caught speed demons with huge teeth:

Look at those teeth. Can't help but wonder what they would do to an amber jack:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like they know what to do with those teeth:

Let's see if we can keep the AJ's away from the barracuda's ever so sharp teeth. Look at the amber jacks lined up next to that old wreck. This is going to be good:

Pappy sets the pace:

Milos limits out...Two day limit:


Mr. Eddie Sumrall:

Shelbyville, Tennessee will never be the same:

The mighty AJ's are in a fighting mode, but so are we:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Martin, that looks like a jack pot winner:

John, way to go sir:

Tuna time. Mr Eddie Sumrall:

Mr. Ryan Cloke, Randall Middle School seventh grader, Knows how to make the most our of 'Spring Break Florida Style.' Mr. Howard Cloke, sir you can be proud of the man your son has become:

Let's check out some pot holes for red grouper. 
Fishing out of Dallas, Georgia Ms. Michelle Godwin:

Now that's some great eating:


Captain Bryan is so proud of us:


The battles have been many and hard fought. As the sun goes down we are starved. Time for our long time resident Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy to shine. Tammy has been preparing a special dinner for hours. In honor of our many Northern visitors our Chef has prepared 'Yankee' pot roast with all the trimmings. Only the most tender, flavorful, beef is good enough for this 'Jersey Girl' transplant. The flavor is outstanding. The red potatoes and vegetables are steamed to perfection. Tammy, you are the best!

Let's top off the boxes before hitting our air conditioned bunks. Looks like the fish are ready for dinner:



Justin is having a difficult time getting his threadfin herring past the hungry, plentiful, American reds:

Having problems with the gags also: 

We have been fishing, eating, for twenty hours straight.
The Florida Fisherman's three huge fish boxes are stuffed with over 1,400 fish. Nothing out of the ordinary...This is Florida.
Madeira Beach, Florida, here we come. Now that was one quick night. 
Thursday morning welcomes a virtual 'mountain' of fish. What an adventure; what a way to spend 'Spring Break Florida Style:' 


Guy & Alex's wahoo hit the scales at a whopping 60 pounds. That's 60 pounds of brerth taking speed and power:

Nothing beats coming home in the money. The jack pot winning AJ hit the scales @ 46.3 pounds, red grouper 15.8 pounds, and the mangrove snapper 7 pounds:


Check out all the action in the short, action packed, video:


http://youtu.be/JdtPYh4cAcw

We really hope you enjoy these reports as much as we enjoy bringing them to you. That does it for March. April begins a very busy season with three 39 hour trips, one 44 hour full moon trip, and then the big one...April 28, is the first of three 63 hour deep-drop trips. We will be fishing waters from 700 to over 1,000 feet deep. Targeted fish will be snowy & yellowedge grouper, barrel fish, pelagics, and long tail bass. 
Going hog hunting with Perry, Florida's Two Guys and a Hog March 31. I will share my secrets on how to make the best whole-hog sausage you have ever tasted; absolutely nothing artificial. Wild Florida boar at it's best:

Join me on the water and in the field.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Now that's a pile of fish. Wish I had gone on spring breaks like that with my folks. I especially like the photo of the guy kissing the fish.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

As always, great report!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. Wish you were with us too! It's always an H O N O R sharing with our North Florida neighbors:


If you have not had a chance to catch my latest video, take a look. You will be amazed at the number & variety of fish.
Be sure to check out the great wahoo fight:
https://youtu.be/JdtPYh4cAcw
That speed demon ave Will a real fight on the gaff:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As always. Great report and great pix.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. What an honor sharing with you!


----------

